# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة قناة الاولى المغربية الارضية  Al Aoula Maroc

## Fannan1

*شفرة قناة الاولى المغربية الارضية* *13 درجة شرقا* *على قمر**Hotbird 6*  *
اسم القناة
Al Aoula Maroc**   القمر* *Hotbird 6*  * التردد
10873  * *V* *27500  النظام* *Biss**   الشفرة*  *key: CA 50 B7 D1 31 D6 58 5F* *
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## aitatta123123

merci bzaff khouti

----------

